# Does Life Ever Feel Completely Pointless And Meaningless?



## RD1 (May 15, 2017)

Sometimes our entire existence can feel completely meaningless. 
Lostness.
Why can we sometimes feel this way?
Feel that we are doing nothing useful with our lives. 
Not sure what direction to go.
Everything seems pointless.
Life wasted.
How does one overcome this?


----------



## Pathfinder (May 15, 2017)

RD1 said:


> Why can we sometimes feel this way?




Why? - because you have progressed far beyond the average human spiritually. 

For most are ignorant and too busy enjoying their attachment to worldly pleasures to feel this way.

A few feel this way sometimes but do not let the feeling linger beyond a fleeting and fleecing thought due to fear of depression. So they find new earthly pursuits to keep themselves 'safe and sane'.

A few seek escape by substituting reality. It could be in endless ways but the most common ways soon leads to addiction of the medium.

A few face up to seek the answers and still manage to hold onto sanity. You fit here.



RD1 said:


> Sometimes our entire existence can feel completely meaningless.
> Lostness.



I love the DSBM lyrics that your words read like to me. (Doom has its endless genres - not mainstream or popular I agree).

Look at it this way. As long as it's 'sometimes' it is not a concern. Beyond that or if frequent, it is cause for alarm. Imagine this - we are two groups of children in a forest, playing - one group has a map of the forest, one group does not. Which group has more fun. I think the latter. If meaning to our life was defined to us would it be better?. Or, like the children without a map, who are free to explore every nook and corner by default, bump into dead ends, backtracking etc ?? Free to give life our own meaning, is that not much more romantic?? 
Look at me - I am a dented old man but I did get these few dents repaired too. That dent, oh, I was young and reckless once but now I am sedate and serene. 

All I want now is to find a way to get lost - lost in you. It's easy because you are everywhere. In the waterfall, in the rain, in the moonlight...



RD1 said:


> Feel that we are doing nothing useful with our lives.



Ask me, listen to me, believe me - because I have no reason to lie. I gain nothing by it like I lose nothing. 
You inspire me and a lot of others by your insightful posts. Is that not a useful, inspiring thing you do??. 

I am sure you shower your magical aura on a lot of blessed folks in your life and they will vouch for it. How do I know - that is classified info, lol. 



RD1 said:


> Not sure what direction to go.
> Everything seems pointless.
> Life wasted.



Which direction?  - Is that not freedom?? - you can pick any mountain to climb or valley to explore.

Why does everything have to make sense?? 

The flesh too is recycled, not wasted. Nothing in the Akaal's domain is wasted. Look at the suffix he lovingly added to your name.  You are special. 



RD1 said:


> How does one overcome this?



You were born to make God happy. Because God loves the echo of your laughter. God loves the mystic look in your eyes when you stand and admire the beauty that God created. God loves the way you laugh out loud as you dance in the rain. God loves the way you hug somebody to make them feel loved. God loves the way you play with the little puppy whom God is deeply concerned about. God loves the way you smile to yourself in your sleep when the moonshine caresses you. God loves the funny faces you make to help the kids smile. God loves the smiling face as you are lost and engrossed in the seva. God yearns to see the shine in your eyes as you talk through your prayers. 
God loves , for no rhyme or reason - just does. We must learn to live the same way - full of wonder, awe, happiness and love - for no other reason than to spread cheer and joy.  

You can overcome this by recalling the fact that you must strive to keep God happy always. The thing to remember is that God can only be happy when you are truly joyous. That is not tough or as tough - as you want it to be..Lol..

Pardon the endless post, I drift away in the ocean of emotions easily and endlessly, lol..


----------



## chazSingh (May 16, 2017)

go with the flow of life...accept that God takes you one way and then the other...the director...
be grateful that you're questioning things...and seeking...
go onto sikhi to the max...and search the word 'purpose' ... you'll find many shabads talking of the true purpose of life...find one that resonates with you...that's where you're probably at...
questioning life is a good thing...it means you're not fully engrossed in maya in a robotic way..


----------



## RD1 (May 21, 2017)

@Pathfinder Wow, very inspiring to read....you were able to offer alternate view points that I hadn't even really considered. 



Pathfinder said:


> Which direction? - Is that not freedom?? - you can pick any mountain to climb or valley to explore.



Never really thought of it this way. Having so many 'options' of which direction to go is ultimately freedom, and a blessing....



Pathfinder said:


> God loves , for no rhyme or reason - just does. We must learn to live the same way - full of wonder, awe, happiness and love - for no other reason than to spread cheer and joy.



Something that is important to be reminded of.


----------



## RD1 (May 21, 2017)

chazSingh said:


> go with the flow of life...accept that God takes you one way and then the other...the director...



One way and then the other...the director....so true...sometimes when i reflect back on life i wonder, how much control have i really had over the way events have unfolded? And the more control I tried to exert over a situation....the more it seemed to not turn out the way i wished it to...

In some way i can intuitively understand this idea of "surrendering" but actually being able to surrender is a challenge



chazSingh said:


> go onto sikhi to the max...and search the word 'purpose' ... you'll find many shabads talking of the true purpose of life...find one that resonates with you...that's where you're probably at...



Thanks for recommending that site. 



chazSingh said:


> questioning life is a good thing...it means you're not fully engrossed in maya in a robotic way..



I am sooo thankful to Waheguru for having a mind that is willing to think, reflect, and introspect


----------



## RD1 (May 21, 2017)

Pathfinder said:


> Look at it this way. As long as it's 'sometimes' it is not a concern. Beyond that or if frequent, it is cause for alarm. Imagine this - we are two groups of children in a forest, playing - one group has a map of the forest, one group does not. Which group has more fun. I think the latter. If meaning to our life was defined to us would it be better?. Or, like the children without a map, who are free to explore every nook and corner by default, bump into dead ends, backtracking etc ?? Free to give life our own meaning, is that not much more romantic??



I like how this portrays life as a playground - an opportunity to explore, make mistakes, and find our way. Perhaps it is maya or the way we have been conditioned by society - that seems to teach us that life is this linear process. In actuality is it not linear whatsoever - especially when it comes to spiritual development. There are constant ups and downs, backs and forths....we can transform, and then breakdown again....reminds of this absolutely amazing quote by Carl Jung - " we meet ourselves time and again in a thousand disguises on the path of life."


----------

